

Website grabbing stackoverflow results - supwr
http://goobbe.com/

======
Terr_
It's the old "Rip off other sites' content, puff up your search ranking, and
make show your own ads instead" ploy.

There are also those assholes running "Looking for <software>? Here's a
trojaned copy!" sites designed to attack your less-computer-savvy relatives
when they try to fix things on their own.

------
_kst_
You can report it to Stack Exchange:

[http://meta.stackexchange.com/a/200178/167210](http://meta.stackexchange.com/a/200178/167210)

I just reported this one.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
There's lots of those floating around out there, and this is apparently by
design.

